# ATT Ninja LTE activation



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like AT&T turned on LTE in my area and holy hell is it fast. 36Mb down and 16Mb up. I live in Turlock, CA. Figure I would say in case anyone else is in the area and didn't notice.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> Looks like AT&T turned on LTE in my area and holy hell is it fast. 36Mb down and 16Mb up. I live in Turlock, CA. Figure I would say in case anyone else is in the area and didn't notice.


I get faster than that on Vzw, which is more saturated than any other network.

Step it up, AT&T









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Just kidding, OP - I'm happy for ya.

I remember when the switch got flipped in my city. I had already known the day from reading DL, so that morning when I woke I was saddened to only see a 3g symbol.

So I go outside to have my morning smoke and coffee. Pull my old Bionic out to do some FB creepin, and BOOM!! I watched the gloriousness of my 3g symbol turning to a 4g one.

Best day of my life, after becoming a father of course 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> Looks like AT&T turned on LTE in my area and holy hell is it fast. 36Mb down and 16Mb up. I live in Turlock, CA. Figure I would say in case anyone else is in the area and didn't notice.


I used to live in Lodi, not far from Turdlock, lol.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

